# Potenz rekursiv berechnen



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

*Potenz*


Schreiben Sie ein Programm Potenz, welches eine rekursive Methode private static int potenzRecursive(int x, int y) zur Berechnung von


x


y


{x^y}


_x_



_y_

(


x


,


y


∈


N


∗


x, y \in \N^*


_x_,_y_∈N



∗

) implementiert. Schreiben Sie zudem eine main-Methode, in welcher Sie über Argumente von der Konsole als ersten Wert


x


{x}


_x_ und als zweites Argument


y


{y}


_y_ einlesen und anschließend den Wert von


x


y


{x^y}


_x_



_y_

auf der Konsole ausgeben.


----------



## krgewb (21. Dez 2020)

Muss das alles untereinander stehen?


----------



## jfie (21. Dez 2020)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Muss das alles untereinander stehen?


ja


----------



## mrBrown (21. Dez 2020)

jfie hat gesagt.:


> ja


Nein. Wenn du Hilfe möchtest, solltest du wenigstens die Fragen ordenlich stellen.


----------

